# Meet Whisky



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

So after much deliberation and talking the multiple vets, we decided not to take the other pup, it was heartbreaking, but I think in the end it was the correct decision and we got an equally great dog.

We brought her home yesterday, she cried at the beginning, but after 10 minutes or so she calmed down. She did have some car sickness, lots of drooling and she threw up one time, but she was a good girl and waited until we pulled over to do so. 

So far she is doing really well with potty training, she pretty much exclusively uses her Potty Park and or puppy pad. She let me sleep 7 hours without an accident over night and didn't cry at all. She didn't really sleep the whole night, but she was quite and well behaved. 

One concern I have is she is scratching a lot, mostly her ears and biting her back paws. I haven't seen any flee's and the breeder mentioned that it might have been the shampoo that she used to bath her. Anyone else have a dog that scratches and bites herself? If so, what should I do? We do have a vet appointment on Tuesday, so I will ask her. 

On a funny note, she loves attacking my feet, she barks at them and swats them with her paws, it is super cute, but I will have to break her of it, we can't have her attacking others feet  

Right now we have been told to feed her 3 times, a mixture of dry and soft food for two meals and just dry food for lunch. When should we start feeding her 2 times a day? When she stops eating her lunch? 

Anyway, I have attached two pictures (I have hundreds already )


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, COngratulations!! She is adorable!!! Glad everything worked out!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulation she's precious. Sabine (nutritionist) recommends...
"I generally recommend 3 meals until 6 months old, and then going to 2 meals.

Puppies have a fast metabolism, as evidenced by how challenging a lot of people find house training - the food passes through quite quickly, and if fed more often, the body has more opportunity to absorb nutrients.

That doesn't mean you have to feed first thing in the morning, if the puppy doesn't want to eat and is otherwise healthy, I would most certainly not push food on them, let alone try doctoring up food with all kinds of things to get them to eat. If they self-regulate well, don't become hypoglycemic, or vomit bile on an empty stomach, it's fine. I would still try to divide the daily food portion into two feedings."


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweetie pie!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is just precious! Can't wait to hear and see more of her!

I feed 1/4 cup of kibble (dry) three times a day. McGee would also like a snack at bedtime but I've been cutting it out unless he really acts hungry. He is getting a little pudgy but I guess that's how babies are!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable! More pictures please!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwwww, COngratulations!! She is adorable!!! Glad everything worked out!


Thanks we are really enjoying her


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

waybrook said:


> Adorable! More pictures please!


I will post a bunch tomorrow - I am one of those annoying parents who wants to share her pictures with everyone


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Congratulation she's precious. Sabine (nutritionist) recommends...
> "I generally recommend 3 meals until 6 months old, and then going to 2 meals.
> 
> Puppies have a fast metabolism, as evidenced by how challenging a lot of people find house training - the food passes through quite quickly, and if fed more often, the body has more opportunity to absorb nutrients.
> ...


Is it okay to do the mixture of kibble and wet (Stella and Chewy)? She really seems to like the Stella and tolerates the kibble.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

misstray said:


> So cute!


Thanks!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

_Is it okay to do the mixture of kibble and wet (Stella and Chewy)? She really seems to like the Stella and tolerates the kibble._

Yes, it's OK to mix wet and dry. Sometimes it is the only way to get the dog to eat.

p.s. You will find lots of posts about picky eaters. Not all dogs are picky, but is is amazing how they can train their Hu-moms to feed them what the dogs want to eat. :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby. We do love pictures.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous. Is she a sibling of the pup you first wanted? Or how did you find her? Anyway, I don't blame you at all for not taking the first pup - in fact, I commend you if it wasn't the right choice for you. It is always admirable when somebody takes a pup with special needs, no matter what they are, but only you and your family know what you can handle. I know also it must have been absolutely heartbreaking to make the decision, and took courage. I know as a working single mom, there was no possible way that I could take a pup with special needs - to do so, at least knowingly, would have been cruel both to the pup and to my daughter and myself. I don't know your situation, but to knowingly take a pup that you aren't sure about, would have been the wrong decision. 

Anyway, Whiskey is beautiful! Congrats, and I see very happy times in store for you, your family, and your new furbaby!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Heather - thank you much for your kind words! I was completely heartbroken, but this is our first dog and didn't want to get in over our heads, our breeder completely understood and had a home in mind for the other pup, so in the end we think it worked out for the best. 

Your dogs are so very cute!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am very leery about bad bites myself since I had a poodle with a bad bite who required professional cleaning on a regular basis and still had terrible teeth and gums. When the bites don't match up it can create havoc! I'm sure you made the right decision for you.

Now, I am waiting for more pictures!!!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on your new pup! She reminds me of our little Brutus who will be 14 weeks on Wednesday.He has the same coloring on his legs too! Whiskey is too cute! Enjoy her  Here's a pic.


----------

